# Stolen shelby 52a



## oggimyson (Apr 4, 2015)

1951 52A Shelby. Stolen 4/4 around 5pm 17th and Center San Pedro Calif. Original black and red paint. Freshly chromed fender rack, chain guard and tank. Newly restored seat, new Wald longhorn handlebars, whitewall tires. It has a Bendix redband 2 speed kickback hub laced to imported rim with stainless steel spokes. Please contact me if you have any information. $300 reward offered if recovered. 
Thank you.

I was unable to attach picture using Manage Attachments tool.
Here's a photobucket link:

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m210/oggimyson/IMG188.jpg


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 4, 2015)

Are you on Facebook? Post this to the Cyclone Coaster page as soon as possible...if you are not on Facebook, let me know and I will post it for you...hope you get it back...Dave


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

That sucks.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh man. That's a great looking bike.


----------



## oggimyson (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks you guys. Dave, I just put it on cyclonecoasters facebook. Have a nice ride today.  Weather is perfect.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 5, 2015)

You are welcome to put it on my FB page also. Mikes Vintage bikes


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Apr 5, 2015)

oggimyson said:


> 1951 52A Shelby. Stolen 4/4 around 5pm 17th and Center San Pedro Calif. Original black and red paint. Freshly chromed fender rack, chain guard and tank. Newly restored seat, new Wald longhorn handlebars, whitewall tires. It has a Bendix redband 2 speed kickback hub laced to imported rim with stainless steel spokes. Please contact me if you have any information. $300 reward offered if recovered.
> Thank you.
> 
> I was unable to attach picture using Manage Attachments tool.
> ...









pap
.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 5, 2015)

I work in that area I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Apr 6, 2015)

I saw a post on FB it looks like the same bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thought this was someone trying to sell the stolen bike, but looks like reverse paint on fenders...


----------



## 48b6 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've seen that bike on the Cyclone rides, very nice. I hope you get it back!




oggimyson said:


> 1951 52A Shelby. Stolen 4/4 around 5pm 17th and Center San Pedro Calif. Original black and red paint. Freshly chromed fender rack, chain guard and tank. Newly restored seat, new Wald longhorn handlebars, whitewall tires. It has a Bendix redband 2 speed kickback hub laced to imported rim with stainless steel spokes. Please contact me if you have any information. $300 reward offered if recovered.
> Thank you.
> 
> I was unable to attach picture using Manage Attachments tool.
> ...


----------



## oggimyson (Apr 8, 2015)

sickdogsDX said:


> I work in that area I'll keep an eye out for it.




Thanks, I appreciate that.  I put up fliers on Saturday. Went back around town on Sunday and most of them were removed....


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 17, 2015)

This was at Copake today


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 17, 2015)

I put a want ad out on CL looking for antique tricycles, bicycles and pedal cars when mine 46 Columbia tank bike was stolen and some knucklehead responded to my ad trying to sell it back to me.  Long story short, I got it back.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thats nuts , I feel your pain . I had a 14 dodge pu catch on fire with my 46 b6 and my x53 in it .


----------



## wcw2323 (Apr 17, 2015)

What was the asking price? Do you know who was selling it?

Thanks, Warren


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 17, 2015)

wcw2323 said:


> What was the asking price? Do you know who was selling it?
> 
> Thanks, Warren




$1000 I dont know the sellers name but hes a regular and im sure some one could chime in with his name.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 21, 2015)

I believe his name is Alberto, the bike was repainted also, not an original paint bike


----------

